# popupfenster



## Gast (15. Mrz 2006)

Hi!

Ich hab keine Ahnung von Javascript, aber gibt es eine möglichkeit ein script zu schreiben was alle Popupfenster, die vom quelltext geöffnet wurden zu schließen?

_[Edit by Beni: verschoben in JavaScript]_


----------



## RawBit (24. Mrz 2006)

nicht wirklich... so weit ich weiß


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Mrz 2006)

Wenn man mit JavaScript Fenster schließen kann, kann man auch alle Fenster schließen, die im Programmverlauf vom Script geöffnet wurden. ...ist nur 'ne Schlussfolgerung, ich mach nix mit JavaScript.


----------



## bummerland (24. Mrz 2006)

musst dir nur alle instanzen merken und diese dann eben schliessen.


----------

